# Drinking LOADS Of Water



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

As anyone who's been reading my breeding thread about Cookie and Bailee will know, we've just been treating a bacterial infection. Cookie and Bailee have been off the meds for about 4 days now, and while the seeds in Cookie's poop have cleared up, she's now doing the most horrible runny, projectile poops i've ever seen. You could drown a bug in the puddles she's creating. Bailee's are bit runny also, but nothing compared to Cookies. 

This morning i noticed she was drinking LOTS of water, and i mean LOTS! This obviously accounts for her poops looking like they do, but that leaves me wondering WHY she's drinking all that water. I called the vet yesterday about it, and the avian vet is off until Monday and will call me then (i'll be at school, so i'll have to leave notes for dad). I've been giving them probiotics on their veggies and rice (because i know they'll get them all that way), but they don't seem to be helping their poops return to normal.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Cookie  she has been through so much lately with the sickness and being a mommy , I wonder whats up with her drinking so much water, hopefully the vet will have an answer on Monday maybe the infection they had is not cleared up yet.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow bea. Keep a eye on her. A lot of water gets absorbed in the intestines and it seems as if they are not working correctly. She could get dehydrated very easily even tho she is drinking a lot. You should defiantly try to get a hold of you vet asap.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't get a hold of my vet, he's not working until Monday.  I'm thinking about separating her, but then Bailee would fret and not take care of Snickers.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats not good  Could it be a yeast infection? I heard birds can get them after being on antibiotics. I would try and get them to your vet when he opens on Monday. Just keep an eye on them, mabey some apple cider vinegar in their water might be good, here is a link i found http://www.avianweb.com/candida.html Let us know what the avain vet says.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll see if i can find some apple cider vinegar in the grocery shopping today. I guess it can't hurt to add it to the water.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard if you can get the apple cider vinegar with "mother" in it, it is supposed to be the best and get organic if you can. Hopefully it will help them out until your vet calls you back.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I might have to pop into the health shop to find the raw, organic stuff. I'll try my hardest to find it though, it sounds promising.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you happen to have a ratio of apple cider vinegar to water Jaime? I found some organic apple cidar vinegar at a health food shop while i was picking some stuff up for mum.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

In the one link (first link) it says 1/4 teaspoon to one gallon of filtered water. I would probably use one drop in Spikes water dish, his bowl hold five ounces of water. I would also watch them to make sure they are still drinking their water. Hope this helps


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is good to hear you found some apple cidar vinegar, lets just hope it works until you can see a vet. Good Luck!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I found a couple of sites which all said about 1/2 teaspoon to 500mL of water, so that's what i did and i gave apple cider vinegar water too all the tiels. And they're still drinking it.  I don't think anything would stop Cookie drinking water at the moment.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Poor gal. Try and get her into a vet on monday. Keep a eye out that she is not getting dyhydrated. Even tho she in drinking water if the problem is with her intestines it is possible. I'd be so scared. Hopfully it just has to do with what she was getting meds for and she will be ok. Bailee too. I'm sure with you around they will be fine with your watchful eye.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't actually take them to the vet, because i can't take them away from Snickers. Monday wouldn't be possible for me anyway because i don't get home from school until 6pm. The vet should be ringing though, and i'll leave dad with some questions to ask.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i see where your coming from. Best of luck with them. I just hope this whole sickness doesn't effect snickers to much. ACV is a good thing. I was looking at getting some till i found out it is about $10 for a tiny bottle. May still look into it but i;m not quite sure.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't have paid $10 for a tiny bottle!! Although the amount you use each day for their water is teensy so it would last a while. I paid $4 for a 500mL bottle of organic ACV from the health food shop.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I've found it in the bulk barn here. I can usually find anything there. I found corn meal, a great food dye for toys, cuttle bones, and ACV. It's nice they have cuttle bones because it's almost $2 for a small one at a pet store when i can buy 5 there for About $4.Plus i can buy as many as i needs and i normally need a lot with for the budgie gals as they love to destroy them. I'm actually going out to a new store that opened up recently and am hoping to find some bird stuff there as well.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I swear I haven't got a brain today, but what does the ACV stand for ? ?  Lol!!


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

apple cider vinegar it stands for they mentioned it on the previous page.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, it just confused me when you was typing it, then it was ACV! :lol: Woops!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

*Any change in Cookie?*

Is she still drinking a lot?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yup, still drinking a lot, so is Bailee. They've still got yucky poops too, but we should hear from the vet tomorrow - hopefully with a suggestion of what to do.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww, I hope they get that sorted for them. Is Snickers poo ok?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been a bit watery but not like Cookie and Bailee's. I think it's most likely that it's because he's being fed watery food.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they're giving him seed soup! Well, I hope you get good results on Monday.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The vet called me back today, and he doesn't think it's likely that they're sick because most of the things that cause an increase in water consumption occur in older birds. For now he thinks that they probably didn't drink enough when their water was medicated, so they over compensated after the water was fresh again. This caused the kidneys to stop doing their job properly so they have to keep drinking lots of water to keep them going. Tonight i've measured their water exactly, and tomorrow at this time i'll measure what's left. The next day they'll get half the total of what they drank. This will get them back to drinking normally and get their kidneys doing their job properly. Well, that's what we hope. He said to call back because he's really interested to hear the result. If it doesn't work then they should be tested for diabetes but he said it would be absolutely bizarre for two tiels to magically get diabetes at the same time at a random time.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I am so pleased to hear that all is under control. How strange the workings of a little tiel are. Let's hope that by measuring the water and controlling it that way, it gets them back to normal.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear its nothing serious, hopefully they will get back to there normal drinking in a few days


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear it is all figured out


----------

